# just received .. a bit frightening



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I closed off RuneScape (the multi-layer game I've been playing for many years) and received an "error" message stating, "The system detected an overrun of a stack-based buffer in this application. This overrun could potentially allow a malicious user to gain control of tis application. (c0000409)"

In attempting to find out what to do I did the following:
In my "windows security" I find the "app & browser control" saying "The setting to block potentially unwanted apps is turned off. Your device may be vulnerable" and it has the option to "turn on". I left it as is for now.

I need to know what to do. Can anyone guide me?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you have any anti-virus or malware remover software installed? I would disconnect from the internet and run those programs.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I pulled up "PC" and right clicked the "C"; then chose to let Microsoft do a scan. It brought up "windows security" and "scan options" were at the top. I did a "custom" scan on it and "no current threats" were found!

I don't know how to find what other "malware remover software" is on this machine.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If you haven't applied the latest update, I suggest you do that. That reinstalls virtually all of your system files. You can either to that in Windows Update or by going here.



Download Windows 10



There's a good chance that applying the 21H2 update will solve your problem.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada that gave me "windows 10Upgrade9252.exe" not the 21H2 you stated.

In looking over my PC I do not find a "windows update" anywhere. What I did find is a list of "installed updates" and the only ones showing done in 2021 are:

Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB4598481) on Jan 15th
Update for Removal of Adobe Flash Player on Mar 18th
Update for Microsoft Windows (KB4589212) on Mar 18th
Servicing Stack 10.0.19041.1220 on Sept 14th
Update for Microsoft Windows (KB5006365) on Nov 10th
Servicing Stack 10.0.19041.1310on Nov 12th
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB5007186) on Nov 12th


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada that gave me "windows 10Upgrade9252.exe" not the 21H2 you stated.
> 
> In looking over my PC I do not find a "windows update" anywhere.


That's just the name of the file. You can go ahead and install using it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I did download it and found it in the "download" file. You saying I should double click and install it?

I did double click it and a window showed up telling me I was not using the latest update and it could help me. I clicked for it to go ahead and another window showed up telling me my PC was compatible. Then "windows 10 Update Assistant" window came up stating "step 1 of 3: downloading"; also that "It's fine to keep using your PC." That window has been up now for the last few minutes and still shows 0% complete. So I'm not understanding what is occurring. 

Ah finally a 1% shows; so it looks like it is working but may take hours. 

Thanks for helping everyone.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Ah finally a 1% shows; so it looks like it is working but may take hours.


It won't take long to install, maybe 20 or 30 minutes.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada I found it in my "download" folder; so guessing it completed downloading. However, where is it? And do I need to double click the exe file to get it installed?

I looked in my control panel and under "installed updates" it is not shown. The latest update shown for Microsoft Windows is "Security Update for Microsoft Windows(KB5007186)" and it was done Nov 12, 2021. So what happened to this new update?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada I found it in my "download" folder; so guessing it completed downloading. However, where is it? And do I need to double click the exe file to get it installed?
> 
> I looked in my control panel and under "installed updates" it is not shown. The latest update shown for Microsoft Windows is "Security Update for Microsoft Windows(KB5007186)" and it was done Nov 12, 2021. So what happened to this new update?


If you opted to download the update then why are you looking in Windows Updates?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Because that is where the recent updates are showing...... Now I just checked the "installed updates" again and there it is.  Showing it was installed.


----------

